# So Moses...



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

How is the move situation going? Inquiring minds etc.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> How is the move situation going? Inquiring minds etc.


Such a dicey world we live in my desert dwelling brother. If we stay in N. Carolina it is because I have entered psuedo retirement #3. If we go back to the Mojave it is because I have yet again prostituted myself to Big Brother. My specialty is electronic surveillance at the highest level. I always told myself I was in it to catch bad guys. The reality is that I get paid by the bad guys to keep tabs on the little guys. Greed comes in all forms and our governing bodies will not be satisfied until then can track every move you make, every breath you take, they'll be watching us!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > How is the move situation going? Inquiring minds etc.
> ...


1984! 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

When you say "at the highest level" you mean from space, don't ya Mo? You're looking for alien spacecraft, activity, and collaborators with money from Harry Reid's program. You should disclose what you've found to your forum mates without delay. It's the right thing to do.

I don't know brother. Not a decision I'd like to make until I get to see how the rest of this horrendous year plays out. Desert would be a rough spot to be if things went bad, really bad...


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > How is the move situation going? Inquiring minds etc.
> ...


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice Sting reference!

The fact that there is a musical side to you sometimes escapes me.

The fact that you have prostituted yourself multiple times makes me think you like food and shelter as much as I do.

The fact that prostituting yourself troubles you makes me hope you stay on the forum.

Best to you, brother Mo!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

"Too fat to run!"

My drill instructor lo many years ago kindly advised us that when it was time to haul a$$ you couldn't make two trips!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

All this high tech sophisticated surveillance and we couldn't even keep watch on Epstein even with cameras in place . Weird .


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Hulla Baloo said:


> When you say "at the highest level" you mean from space, don't ya Mo? You're looking for alien spacecraft, activity, and collaborators with money from Harry Reid's program. You should disclose what you've found to your forum mates without delay. It's the right thing to do.
> 
> I don't know brother. Not a decision I'd like to make until I get to see how the rest of this horrendous year plays out. Desert would be a rough spot to be if things went bad, really bad...


The ultimate goal is to obtain 350 legible images of a human over a given length of time. Once that is accomplished you can be found anywhere, anytime. Facebook helped out the process in a big way. The mask thing slowed it down just a little. Analytics combined with Artificial Intelligence now can tell us who the person behind the mask is. Or discover the 1 person in 1000 who isn't wearing a mask. Yea alot like satellite camera technology. Take 200 1-megapixel cameras in am array and you can find 1 person in a football stadium with 65k people in it.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

treefork said:


> All this high tech sophisticated surveillance and we couldn't even keep watch on Epstein even with cameras in place . Weird .


That is the biggest hurdle. With enough money or politics you can pay to not be seen. We little people need to be tracked and documented to save us from ourselves.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Nice Sting reference!
> The fact that there is a musical side to you sometimes escapes me.
> The fact that you have prostituted yourself multiple times makes me think you like food and shelter as much as I do.
> The fact that prostituting yourself troubles you makes me hope you stay on the forum.
> Best to you, brother Mo!


Thanks KK. I still have miles of contributions left in me! I've got a frame or 5 on the bench that need to be completed, a modification of a JD Slinger that I can't wait to finish, and a starship that is so long I need a bench rest to hold it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> We little people need to be tracked and documented to save us from ourselves.


So you are saying my hyper paranoid brother was right all along??? He avoids FreakBook like the plague, deletes meta-data like crazy, doesn't turn on GPS, uses TOR, and even puts electric tape on his selfie camera.... all thanks to nice gentlemen like yourself? :hmm:









And we are the good guys!


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

KawKan said:


> Nice Sting reference!


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Sean Khan said:


> > We little people need to be tracked and documented to save us from ourselves.
> 
> 
> So you are saying my hyper paranoid brother was right all along??? He avoids FreakBook like the plague, deletes meta-data like crazy, doesn't turn on GPS, uses TOR, and even puts electric tape on his selfie camera.... all thanks to nice gentlemen like yourself? :hmm:
> ...


Probably not enough but smart man


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Sean Khan said:


> > We little people need to be tracked and documented to save us from ourselves.
> 
> 
> So you are saying my hyper paranoid brother was right all along??? He avoids FreakBook like the plague, deletes meta-data like crazy, doesn't turn on GPS, uses TOR, and even puts electric tape on his selfie camera.... all thanks to nice gentlemen like yourself? :hmm:
> ...


You can really thank the United Kingdom, Israel, and China for the technology we assemble into the tool. I'm just a squirrel trying to get a nut. But yea. I participate on this Forum, and on Instagram only. Both formats are also wide open to use and assess the target. I needed to get permission and notify the big boss that I'd be playing on these two online spaces. Primarily so I don't devolve and challenge my NDA. The result of doing that isn't actually known. I have an associate is who a pilot for the Area51 airline out of Vegas (real thing btw). If you ask her about flying to A51 she'll look at you, laugh, and literally walk away.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

KawKan said:


> Nice Sting reference!
> 
> The fact that there is a musical side to you sometimes escapes me.
> 
> ...


Hey, We 'Hos have to stick together!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. Yup, no filming t


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Sean Khan said:
> 
> 
> > > We little people need to be tracked and documented to save us from ourselves.
> ...


here's a CDB reference, "...


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hulla Baloo said:


> When you say "at the highest level" you mean from space, don't ya Mo? You're looking for alien spacecraft, activity, and collaborators with money from Harry Reid's program. You should disclose what you've found to your forum mates without delay. It's the right thing to do.
> 
> I don't know brother. Not a decision I'd like to make until I get to see how the rest of this horrendous year plays out. Desert would be a rough spot to be if things went bad, really bad...


Other than dying of thirst, what could go wrong? No fires, no smoke, no riots, no earth quakes, no volcanoes... actually no nothing. :iono: Just you and all the corona you need.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Kinda freaky to have acquaintinces and an occasional relative concerned about getting chipped. For real. And they will use their smart phone to text you about it when they aren't using it to post on Facebook about it. Kinda freaky. Oh wait, I said that already.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

I don't know why you would tell us, you have your reasons.

However we must take consolation in the fact that no Gerbil is safe in their presence.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Oh I forgot, No pictures Tag, They would be compromised like J. Edgar Hoover.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Konrad said:


> I don't know why you would tell us, you have your reasons.
> 
> However we must take consolation in the fact that no Gerbil is safe in their presence.


Yea. Too much pressure, too much crazy. The good news is that the gerbils are safe.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

I believe you.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Sean Khan said:


> > We little people need to be tracked and documented to save us from ourselves.
> 
> 
> So you are saying my hyper paranoid brother was right all along??? He avoids FreakBook like the plague, deletes meta-data like crazy, doesn't turn on GPS, uses TOR, and even puts electric tape on his selfie camera.... all thanks to nice gentlemen like yourself? :hmm:
> ...


"We have met the enemy and he is us"


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Konrad said:


> I believe you.


Yeah, Well.

:banghead: :violin: :thumbsdown: :nono: :cursin: :angrymod:, *Frustrating, Sad, Wrong, Righteous anger and Justice*. I do believe in a Creator and a higher law.

We can see some ones agenda by their actions not just in words. A can of worms that needs to be sent deep into the earth.

:wave:

Take care out there.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Well. The dust has settled enough in my world just long enough from my wonderful wife to kick it all up in an effort to choke me out!
I've settled my conscience with my longtime employer and will actually be free and clear on October 28. Unless of course I do something stupid between now and then and get erased for my blunder. We put our property on the market yesterday morning and accepted an offer right after dinnertime for $11k over our asking price. The housing market out here is unreal with the Northerner's leaving their cities in droves. Fortunately my wife found a replacement dwelling in the area that is quaint and just a well placed shot away from a lake and a public park and forest that I have already scoped out for some stump shooting and placing some 'hidden' targets! I am hauling my catchbox with me but it might be on a 25ft range now as the personal space is going to be smaller.
I will have space for my makery tools but I think my next sling-project won't happen for 45+ days or so. That's fine though, it'll give me time to focus on what I can make, vs what I want to make.
And of course the twist. I need to reinvent myself into another way to make money. I'd be fully retired right now at 56 if I wasn't on my 3rd wife. However, that is a story for a different thread! Mo









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Well. The dust has settled enough in my world just long enough from my wonderful wife to kick it all up in an effort to choke me out!
> I've settled my conscience with my longtime employer and will actually be free and clear on October 28. Unless of course I do something stupid between now and then and get erased for my blunder. We put our property on the market yesterday morning and accepted an offer right after dinnertime for $11k over our asking price. The housing market out here is unreal with the Northerner's leaving their cities in droves. Fortunately my wife found a replacement dwelling in the area that is quaint and just a well placed shot away from a lake and a public park and forest that I have already scoped out for some stump shooting and placing some 'hidden' targets! I am hauling my catchbox with me but it might be on a 25ft range now as the personal space is going to be smaller.
> I will have space for my makery tools but I think my next sling-project won't happen for 45+ days or so. That's fine though, it'll give me time to focus on what I can make, vs what I want to make.
> And of course the twist. I need to reinvent myself into another way to make money. I'd be fully retired right now at 56 if I wasn't on my 3rd wife. However, that is a story for a different thread! Mo
> ...


Man, now I'm confused! You sold your home, gave your employer notice, found another small home, gave serious consideration to killing all of you wives. (if you would have killed at least two of them long ago, you'd be getting out of jail right now), packed up all your goodies and cased the new locale for possible sling robbery. But are you COMING WEST???


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Well. The dust has settled enough in my world just long enough from my wonderful wife to kick it all up in an effort to choke me out!
> ...


Well, good point. No, we are staying in N. Carolina. It is a good front row seat to the next Civil War and the weather is nice.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > MOJAVE MO said:
> ...


Well phooey! But you're right, nobody in his right mind would in this Kiln. 111 days above 100 was the record. We smashed that record to pieces with days and days and more days above 100. Two days before October and we are still going. ....Geeze, what have I done?


----------

